# Wealthy Now Have Two Luxury Electric Car Options



## RUssInVegas (Mar 2, 2008)

We're hoping that they will soon have three to choose from... We're working with another Investment Group to produce the "Blue Djinn" as a turnkey EV, instead of just a kit...

More info and photos available at http://www.DjinnEV.com

Would you buy this car over a Tesla Roadster?

Russ


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

RUssInVegas said:


> We're hoping that they will soon have three to choose from... We're working with another Investment Group to produce the "Blue Djinn" as a turnkey EV, instead of just a kit...
> 
> More info and photos available at http://www.DjinnEV.com
> 
> ...


Sorry man but I would take the Tesla over the Blue Djinn any day. The Fisker is pretty ugly though, the fact that it's a 4 door makes it lose a lot of points with me so if the Blue Djinn can get to 60 before the Fisker I might like it better.


----------



## RUssInVegas (Mar 2, 2008)

The Tesla is a beautiful machine, but it also costs 100k... we're going to try to keep it at about half of that - maybe around the price of a corvette -

The Djinn will also have some impressive numbers - will post more as testing continues -

Russ


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you can buy a Vette for 100k these days 


Anyway, I would buy the Djinn over the if it offered equal levels of refinement , equipment, etc. Not that the Lotus-based Tesla is super refined  I really like the futuristic looks of the Djinn. 

Great site by the way. I was excited to see that you had more pictures on the site than what you had previously posted. I wanted to see more pictures of the interior too though. I realize that the car is not necessarily in its final form, but I would like to see the view out of the car. Visibility to the front, to the rear, through the A-pillar area, etc all look like they could be issues.

Never the less, I am certain that you will have no trouble selling 50 copies of this car at 50k each.


----------

